# freigaben unter linux



## fischli (29. Juli 2003)

hallo allerseits!!

seit ein paar tagen taste ich mich mal an linux ran (knoppix).
möchte jetzt dateien zwischen meinem w2k pc und linux tauschen.
Ich weiß, dass ich das mit dem Samba-client machen kann. Aber
wie gebe ich unter linux bestimmte ordner oder dateien frei??
Will es nur mal wissen.

Besten Dank schonmal!!


----------



## matzedias (29. Juli 2003)

hi!

du musst die ordner mit den dateien in der smb.conf definieren. 

du kennst ja wahrscheinlich schon die smb.conf.

als erstes kommt die [global] sektion.

danach siehst eine sektion namens [home]. dort werden die - wie der name schon sagt homedirectories der einzelnen user - definiert mit pfad usw.

danach kannst du eine eigene sektion definiere und zwar so:

[freigabename]
path = /freigabe/dokument   oder irgendsowas

die weiteren angaben entnehme der [home] sektion


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

Schau mal hier auf der Seite unter Tutorials, os Tutorials da ist 
ein Tutorials von mir zu Samba (bzw genau deine Frage)
hier der direktlink
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials22155.html


----------

